# Re: Video Lesson - Step 5: Reducing Tension



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Video Lesson - Step 5: Reducing Tension*

In this video I discuss how to reduce tension in help you identify where you might be tensing up in your golf swing.

YouTube - Golf Tips, Lessons, Instruction & Drills - Reducing Tension

or 

Golf Tips, Lessons, Instruction & Drills - Reducing Tension


----------

